# Win 7 Driver for MT721 needed please!



## Alexis41 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have bought a used MT721 cutter plotter and it came without any drivers/software. I have a Windows 7 PC and I need to get this thing working!! Please help. I have emailed various companies in China who advertise the MT721 for sale but no reply as yet.

I cannot even test it works at this point 

Thanks


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Alexis41 said:


> I have bought a used MT721 cutter plotter and it came without any drivers/software. I have a Windows 7 PC and I need to get this thing working!! Please help. I have emailed various companies in China who advertise the MT721 for sale but no reply as yet.
> 
> I cannot even test it works at this point
> 
> Thanks


What software do you use to create your cut paths? Most packages such as Flexisign, signcut, surecuts etc. will have the drivers you need incorporated in them. I had the same problem when I purchased a s/h cutter, could not get the drivers I needed from the manufacturer but found after several days of panic that my FlexiSign Pro software already had the drivers, just had to select the correct com ports and hey presto, a working cutter.


----------



## Alexis41 (Oct 19, 2014)

I haven't bought any software yet but this will be my next step now! I am a total novice, I bought a heat press over 6 months ago and then this cutter was going so cheaply I thought I would try it out. Thanks so much for replying - I really appreciate it.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Software such as Flexi or SignCut will have software drivers but not hardware drivers. There are only a few cutters such as Saga cutters that don't need the hardware drivers. I believe the MT721 needs a hardware driver. This connects the cutter to the computer. From there, the software driver embedded in Flexi, SignCut, VinylMaster, etc. will then communicate with the cutter.

The place you purchased your cutter from should have the drivers available for you.

I would then recommend downloading a 1 week trial version of SignCut Pro at SignCut | Professional Signmaking Software to try to connect to your cutter and cut something.


----------

